# PB-2000



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

My PB-2K just triggered the motion sensor on my remote. Just sayin'


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but I don't get what you are trying to say.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chris0228 said:


> My PB-2K just triggered the motion sensor on my remote. Just sayin'


 Awesome!!!! Did you ever make progress on your REW trouble?


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome!!!! Did you ever make progress on your REW trouble?


Yep sure did. Couple of things I learned are that the PEQs on the Yammy are not very sensitive and require a good deal of adjustment to see measured result differences. Also learned that looking at the combined response of my front stage of speakers with the sub led to better adjustment methodology and kept me from chasing certain nulls in each speaker that were not as present when summed. I'll post some measurements later tonight if I have time. I'm very very happy with the room and system so far!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! Good work.


----------

